# Its Heeeeeere!! Makita MultiTool



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

:clap:

Makita 18v MultiTool.






OK not exactly right this second, but this is the first I've actually laid eyes on anything solid. Wondering if its worth it to pre-order. I haven't been this excited about a tool in a while.


----------



## blast4cash (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't know what I would do with it but that looks cool.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Looks a little clunky and a$$-heavy, but I can see where it could be useful.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's prob no worse than the grinder. I might get it if it's powerful.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The corded version is very interesting. The Fein MM is 2.5A and the Fein SC is 3.3A. The Makita is 3A, between the 2 leaning more towards the SC. 

Now for pricing....


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I also see that Milwakee has one too now. Saw in a store the other day think it uses the M12 batteries.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MW, Bosch and Rigid have had them for a while. They are all 12v(ish) tools. The Makita looks powerful, but darn bulky and awkward to hold. If I were going cordless I would go with one of the 12v models. They have pretty good power, but are not nearly as heavy or bulky.

With all that being said, I haven't picked up my cordless in over a year. There is no contest on power when going with corded, plus the Rigid that I have currently can fit multiple heads. Can't beat that!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have the Fein corded and the Bosch cordless. I have only used the Bosch once. The Fein gets a regular workout.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've had the Fein for a few years now. I am definitely going to buy the Makita cordless when it hits the market. Generally speaking it only has to hit 2 or three door jambs at a time. I'm really hoping that they took so long to come out w/ a multitool because they wanted to take their time and get it right.

LXMT02Z = $129 (bare tool)
LXMT025 = $325 (cordless kit)
TM3000CX5 = $169 (corded version)


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If I wanted a cordless I would be getting the Makita. The little 12 volters are under powered


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks like a good tool to add if you're a Makita fan. :thumbsup:

Been using Craftsman 12v lith ion (it was a gift) It all stores in a canvas zipperd bag. Been using it for two yrs now.

Feisty little bugger. I love it for little things that pop up.

A corded one is on my list.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Any idea if the blade changes are tool free? Couldn't find any info re. that detail. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

GRB said:


> Any idea if the blade changes are tool free? Couldn't find any info re. that detail. That would be a deal breaker for me.


If it has tool free blade changes, I am going to get one. :thumbsup:I bought the Fien before the quick change came out, and finding the allen wrench everytime is a major time waster. Just like looking for the allen wrench on those milwakee super sawalls. 

The guy who invented the tool less blade change needs to have a national holiday named for him. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> TM3000CX5 = $169 (corded version)


Really? I find that hard to believe. The MM is around $300 and the SC is around $700. You mean I can get an oscillating tool that is more powerful than the MM but not as powerful as the SC for 1/2 the cost of the MM and $500 less than the SC?

OK :clap::thumbup::clap:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Really? I find that hard to believe. The MM is around $300 and the SC is around $700. You mean I can get an oscillating tool that is more powerful than the MM but not as powerful as the SC for 1/2 the cost of the MM and $500 less than the SC?
> 
> OK :clap::thumbup::clap:


I found it for pre-order here.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal. Has Makita ever made a tool that was a flop?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

A lot of boys considered the cordless grinder a flop, but I think you have to have reasonable expectations of a cordless tool in order to give it a fair shake. I've never owned a Makita that didn't perform well.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

My buddy uses that cordless grinder to cut flashing into brick after he roofs the house. He loves it. I just got into the 18 volt platform. I really like the cordless biscit joiner. Wainting for GRB to post a sale on it, then I will own it.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

it has to be better than the bosch 12v. that thing goes thru batteries pretty quick.
either way, i couldnt think of a reason i would need a cordless version, but i am sure it could come in handy.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Really? I find that hard to believe. The MM is around $300 and the SC is around $700. You mean I can get an oscillating tool that is more powerful than the MM but not as powerful as the SC for 1/2 the cost of the MM and $500 less than the SC?
> 
> OK :clap::thumbup::clap:



???
Why is this so hard to believe? The corded Bosch has been around for over a year now (2.5 amps)....Now Bosch has one that is even more powerful (3.0 amps) and has a tool-less blade change. Not taking anything from the Makita, I think they did a good thing with the 18 volt battery version. 

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=MX30EC-21

And its only $185
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007EO8GLU/ref=nosim/15050357-rg3454-00-20?s=merchant


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the new corded makita looks identical to the bosch.. same motor housing, same head...same accessory case.. only its teal and says makita


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been staring at the video for the Makita corded version and its hard to tell, but it almost looks like an allen key on the bottom of the blade. I sure hope Makita was smart enough to make it tool-less.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Did anyone find out if its made in China or Japan?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> I've been staring at the video for the Makita corded version and its hard to tell, but it almost looks like an allen key on the bottom of the blade. I sure hope Makita was smart enough to make it tool-less.


The corded model is def a Allen type so I would take a guess as to the cordless being the same. They ain't stupid as they will bring a quick change version out at the end of the year and make double the amount of sales.


Below is the cordless version. Looks like Allen wrench for sure. They do say clamp system on then list of stuff it does but no mention of what the clamp system means.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> The corded model is def a Allen type so I would take a guess as to the cordless being the same. They ain't stupid as they will bring a quick change version out at the end of the year and make double the amount of sales.


Very smart thinking:thumbsup:


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a sucker for any tool in this line.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I can feel the pull also.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> I've been staring at the video for the Makita corded version and its hard to tell, but it almost looks like an allen key on the bottom of the blade. I sure hope Makita was smart enough to make it tool-less.


? You can see the allen wrench strapped right to the cord....:laughing: If you have owned a multi-tool that used an allen to change the blades, you know what I mean when just from looking at it, its clearly a bolt and allen wrench style blade clamp.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Did anyone find out if its made in China or Japan?


Or maybe Buford Ga.:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Could it be? I just picked up a makita D handled router made in Japan. That is sure a sweet tool. Its a older one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Could it be? I just picked up a makita D handled router made in Japan. That is sure a sweet tool. Its a older one.


http://www.right-tool.com/abmato.html


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> ???
> Why is this so hard to believe?


Because I never heard of anything about a corded Bosch. I own a few Bosch corded tools. Most are pretty good; one sucked ass. I'd definitely be more interested in the Makita just because of a better experience with their tools. IMO Bosch is like vanilla; it's not great but it doesn't suck.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Laammee !!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

chris klee said:


> it has to be better than the bosch 12v. that thing goes thru batteries pretty quick.
> either way, i couldnt think of a reason i would need a cordless version, but i am sure it could come in handy.


The Bosch is actually 10.8v. That's my biggest problem with it. The MW is a true 12v. And yes it goes through batteries, another reason I wasn't impressed with it. But then again, I am not a big fan of much cordless. Underpowered, expensive and usually a bit bulky for the convenience.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Because I never heard of anything about a corded Bosch. I own a few Bosch corded tools. Most are pretty good; one sucked ass. I'd definitely be more interested in the Makita just because of a better experience with their tools. IMO Bosch is like vanilla; it's not great but it doesn't suck.


That's funny, I love vanilla! Especially Blue Bell home made, beats any other flavor.

But I disagree, Bosch is great!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I love Makita tools:thumbsup: but that thing not going to do what the Ridgid JobMax dose.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But I disagree, Bosch is great!


It's _my_ opinion, you _can't_ disagree with it...only have your own.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never had any multi-tool that wasn't cordless. Guess I'm lucky. I will say that on the Makita cordless circular saws they have an Allen key to change the blade and they mounted it very neatly and out of the way on the handle. If that is the case on the cordless multi-tool I don't think that will be so bad.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The Bosch is actually 10.8v. That's my biggest problem with it. The MW is a true 12v. And yes it goes through batteries, another reason I wasn't impressed with it. But then again, I am not a big fan of much cordless. Underpowered, expensive and usually a bit bulky for the convenience.


The MW is prob also 10.8v unless its not li-ion. All tools that use li-ion come in multiples of 3.6v because it's the only size these cells are made. Just like standard ni-cd and ni-mh cells that are all multiples of 1.2v

A 18v multi tool should easy be able to be as powerful as a corded version. Runtime will still suck but power will def be up there with some of the corded models.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> It's _my_ opinion, you _can't_ disagree with it...only have your own.


Why can't I disagree with your opinion? Disagree just means fail to agree. We fail to agree that Bosch is great or not great.


----------

